# winchester 1200



## stevosmallguns (Jun 5, 2007)

I saw a Winchester, I think it was a 1200, the other day at a pawn shop. I was a pump-action with an 18" barrel and pistol grip. Is it possible to get a stock add-on for it so I can have both a pistol grip and stock?


----------

